# refrigerator smoker



## theotherbbking (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm building a smoker out of an old fridge ,taking advice from anyone who has done it.


----------



## cheech (Jul 15, 2006)

Are you looking at wood fired?

I have done this and made an electric smoker out of it and can share those details with you if you wish.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 16, 2006)

Markeli has used an old fridge and uses propane with his.


----------



## monty (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey, Blues Bro! Check out posts by BigdaddyViking 67 and dacdots!  Both use fridge smokers. I have a candidate for conversion sitting here but just cannot seem to get to it!
Bost of luck!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cheech (Jul 16, 2006)

My first attempt was using propane. I did not have enough air flow and the fire used up all the oxygen so when I opened the door it gave me a big WOOOF 

Which reminds me how do you make a cat sound like a dog?

Answer take a gallon of gasoline and a match to the cat and WOOF


----------

